# Pro tech rubber cutting edge



## rich p (Dec 29, 2003)

I run a 10' protech box plow on a Michigan 55III payloader. The plow came with a rubber cutting edge. Is this standard? Does anybody have a protech with a steel cutting edge?


----------



## EhlingerLawn (Mar 25, 2001)

I run a 12' pusher on an IT24F cat im having the same problem with the edge riding up any ideas or solutions?


----------



## Chaser13114 (Jan 8, 2004)

Iv'e got a 12' protech on an old, I mean OLD, cat 922. Same problem not crazy about the rubber edge.


----------

